# Todd Treaster's layout



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

For your enjoyment...and jealousy!

Shucks, this should have been in Model Train Videos!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I can't imagine how long it must have taken to lay all of that track.

If I had that much equipment I'm certain I would forget a lot of what I even had.

I see he is no stranger to Euro trains either. I wonder if he has a dedicated tack for running AC locomotives for the Märklin set.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

That's truly amazing what Todd's created! The scope of it obviously couldn't be created in any other scale ( at least in a home layout.)


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a fantastic looking layout. :appl::appl:


----------



## tbarber1027 (Nov 18, 2019)

Fire21 said:


> For your enjoyment...and jealousy!
> 
> Shucks, this should have been in Model Train Videos!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b7cP15JAMw


------
VERY IMPRESSIVE to say the least!
N-scale all the way baby! 
This same layout in HO scale would have to be TWICE THE SIZE!!!


----------

